# Audi Releases First Drawings of Q3 Ahead of Shanghai Motor Show Debut



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi released several drawings today of its upcoming Q3 crossover. Based on Audi and the Volkswagen Group's transverse A architecture much like the A3 and TT and will be built at the Martorell Spain plant currently utilized by SEAT. Sources inside Audi have told us that the Q3 will debut at the Shanghai Motor Show later this month alongside an e-tron version of the A3 sedan shown in concept form in Geneva.

Audi of America has not yet decided about whether or not to bring the Q3 to the USA. While many indicators suggest the so-called A-segment crossover/SUV niche is expected to experience high growth, AoA executives wonder whether it would be worth jumping all of the hurdles to bring it here when a lower-cost front-wheel drive version of the Q5 could fill the gap between the current Q5 offerings and the Q3's corporate cousin the Volkswagen Tiguan. The latter has surprised Volkswagen in its owner demographic who are apparently much higher income than those of key competitors to the VW... namely the Honda CR-V and Toyota RAV4. Should Audi bring in the Q3, this could mean a higher degree of cannibalization than the VW Group normally experiences between similarly sized Audi and Volkswagen products.

See the rest of the released images below.


----------

